# Rollover Dog Bones?



## tardigreat (Mar 3, 2017)

Ever since we got Myshkin, he's always had a few of those Rollover brand beef ribs (talking about these). They're pretty sturdy, and for some reason he never gets bored of them, even when they've been whittled down and are a couple of weeks old. Antlers never have his attention for that long. We've never had a problem with them, and they keep him occupied when I have work to do (supervised, of course). I've always just gotten another one of them once they seem like they're beginning to become a choking hazard.

I recently (and without researching them beforehand, silly me) got him a stuffed rollover beef hoof. He had a lot of fun with that, and it seemed like a good idea because I could freeze stuff in it like a kong (he has one of those, and doesn't care much once the food's out and gone). He's more of a gnawer than a serious chewer, so I assumed it'd be fine. But for a day or two, he seemed reluctant to lie down when asked to, and skipped two meals. He also threw up a tiny bit of bile in the night, but is perfectly fine now. He had fun at the park yesterday, and behaved normally otherwise. I think it's passed through him now, but I'll be keeping a close eye on him for the next few days.

I'm fairly sure it's the hoof's problem, and he definitely won't be getting it back. It seemed sketchy in the first place, so I guess I should've listened to my gut :arrogant:

My question is now, are beef ribs safe for him? They're always from the petstore, of that one particular brand, and I would never think of feeding him something cooked from the table. And if not, what else can I use to keep him occupied and happy during the day? He can get everything out of his frozen kong within fifteen minutes, and he's in his crate until I get back home in the afternoon. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't know much about things like this - however I would worry about sharp splinters of bone breaking off which is not safe. I presume this is a baked bone and not raw?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Personally, I am not a fan of ANY cooked bones! I always afraid of teeth breaking! What I find my Molly likes ( she too is more of a gnawer!)are bully sticks, buffalo ears, trachea chews, and when my budget allows, Himalayan Dog Chews! If you give your dog ribs, give them raw as a raw rib is softer! Just avoid weight baring bones as they are too hard.
I have an International type market close to me and I get lamb neck or goat neck bones (raw)


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

I agree with Molly about the Himalayan dog chews. Since Myshkin (so cute) is a gnawer more than a chewer, these can last a very long time. They're made from very hard yak cheese and when the piece gets small, you can pop it in the microwave for about 1 minute and 'poof', instant cheese puff that dogs equally love. Copper usually tosses them in the air and plays catch with them for a few minutes before settling down to finish them off.


----------



## tardigreat (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your feedback!

Myshkin used to love bully sticks back when he was a puppy, but the last one I got him (from the local shelter) lasted a solid ten minutes :/ Does anyone have recommendations for brands, and places to get them?

As for raw bones, I live with other people and they're not exactly up for the idea. I'll see if I can do some persuading, though!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I get the 12" braided bully sticks from BestBullySticks.com. Asta usually takes a couple of days on them. The Jumbo Bully Bows last a week or better. These are more expensive than just regular bully sticks but Asta enjoys them so much, I indulge him. Yes, he is a spoiled boy!


----------

